# Wo sind die Single-Trails in Düren??



## Deleted 4120 (3. Mai 2002)

Ich wohne erst seit einem halben Jahr in Düren, komme eigentlich vom Bodensee! Bei mir am Bodensee habe ich eine gigantische Auswahl an spitzen Single Trails! Es kann nicht sein das es in Düren Umgebung keine gibt?! 
Bin zur Zeit immer so um die Wehebachtalsperre, Gürzenich, Gey ... unterwegs gewesen, gibt ganz schöne Abfahreten, mir fehlen aber die Trails   !!
Hatte auch dann mal vor Richtung Rurtalsperre zu fahren, habe gehört das dort besser sein soll!!
Freue mich über gute Insider Tips!!
Gruß Pumuckel


----------



## XCRacer (3. Mai 2002)

Als Ortsunkundiger ist es schwierig die teilweise versteckten Trails zu finden. Aber glaube mir, dort gibt es genug!
Fahre mal zu den Hängen von Obermaubach oder Burg Niedeggen. Aber nicht an sonnigen Wochenenden. Extrem-Kaffe und Kuchen Torismus 

Am Besten du fragst mal bei den Jungs von http://www.bsv-profil.de an. Die Starten ihre Touren in Gey.

Schau mal hier hinein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52&highlight=bsv

Eine gute Anlaufstelle ist der Radshop "Zweirad Hergarden" auf der Valenciener Strasse in Gürzenich.

Ein paar brauchbare Tipps wirst du sicherlich auf meiner Homepage unter "Trails" finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Mai 2002)

Danke für deine Tips!!! Ich werde die Gegend wohl weiter erforschen müssen!! Bist Du bei der Bike-Gruppe aus Gey schon mitgefahren??
Gruß Pumuckel!!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2002)

Sorry, das ich erst jetzt schreibe, ich war in Urlaub.

Ich bin noch nicht mit der Gey-Gruppe gefahren. Ich kenne jedoch ein paar Vereinsmitglieder des dort ansässigen bsv-profil. Ich denke, das die oft gemeinsam trainieren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2002)

Leider bin ich momentan in Eingegipst (rechte Hand)!! Mich hat beim Biken so ein super Autofahrer über den haufen gefahren!! Ich werde die nächsten 4 Wochen wohl mein Bike nur anschauen können!! Dann werde ich mich mal bei der Gruppe in Gey melden!!Wir könnten natürlich auch mal biken gehen!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2002)

Wenn du deine Verletzung ausgeheilt hast kannst du dich gerne mal melden. Ich denke, das wir uns dann mal zu einer Tour treffen können.
Kannst mir hier im Forum eine e-mail schicken, oder direkt: [email protected]

Bis dann, René


----------



## larres (12. Juni 2002)

mahlzeit!!  

fahrt ihr eigentlich am WE nach Willingen???

bis dann

lars


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2002)

...ich fahre nicht nach Willingen.
Keinen Bock auf so ein steriles Kommerz-Event


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2002)

Ich hatte vor im September am Vulkaneifelmarathon in Daun teilzunehmen!! War einer von Euch letztes Jahr dort??
Mein Gips ist seit fast 1 Woche weg und ich darf laut Arzt in 3-4 Wochen wieder richtig biken gehen!!!!!


----------



## larres (13. Juni 2002)

der profilmax war letztes jahr dabei und ziemlich erfolgreich...

http://www.dieter-malkmus.de/Daun/dau_halb.htm

bis dann

lars


----------

